# "Lost and Found" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 25, 2015)

It is once more our great pleasure to bestow well deserved props upon our beloved Baroness of Brevity. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to celebrate our winning poet, *Gumby*, for her excellent entry, *Five-Fingered Faith*.

Gumby will receive this month's Laureate and will be selecting our next prompt.





It's been ages since I've addressed you as the Baroness, and I must admit doing so afforded me a big batch of nostalgic warm and fuzzies. Yet again you've compelled me to bind and gag my brevity envy, perhaps one day...lol. Few words packed with much meaning as only you can do so admirably. Kudos, Sis!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 25, 2015)

Congratulations Gumby!


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2015)

well done


----------



## rcallaci (Oct 25, 2015)

bravo- to one hell of a poet- one of the the best on the net....


my warmest
bob


----------



## TJ1985 (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats Gumby, excellent work.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 26, 2015)

congratulations.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 26, 2015)

Congratulations Gumby! Once again, well done.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you all! Appreciate the kind words and all those who voted for this little verse.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 26, 2015)

Faaaabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 26, 2015)

Nicely done Gumby.  I enjoyed that.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 26, 2015)

what they said^


----------

